

Don Knuth – Constraint Based Music Composition - e7mac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_1a6bHGQGo

======
yxvgbnhn32
Music starts at 1h5m42s:
[https://youtu.be/e_1a6bHGQGo?t=1h5m42s](https://youtu.be/e_1a6bHGQGo?t=1h5m42s)

~~~
reedlaw
Can't see who's playing. Is it a recording or some sort of MIDI performance?

------
thealphanerd
This was held at the ccrma stage! So many great talks and concerts have been
held there. I have used that room to stream phish shows and watch cabin in the
woods in 5.1 :D

If you are in the bay area you should definitely go check out one of the
events, they are all free and open to the public.

\--> [https://ccrma.stanford.edu/](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/)

------
brudgers
A comprehensive autobiographical video interview with Knuth from a few years
ago:

[http://www.webofstories.com/play/donald.knuth/1](http://www.webofstories.com/play/donald.knuth/1)

------
boomzilla
Does anyone notice Don's piano belt :)

~~~
xaqfox
I would wager a bet that it is a pipe organ belt.

------
jvandonsel
The word "eccentric" springs to mind. (I mean that in the nicest possible way)

~~~
jschwartzi
He reminds me of a Physics professor I had in college. She was taught by
Catholic nuns, and she had a lot of the same mannerisms.

------
likeachamp17
Gotta love this Christian.

~~~
ten7
I don't understand this.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
Don Knuth is a Christian, as he sometimes mentions in talks or things he's
written. He also wrote this book which discusses each 3:16 verse in the bible
[http://www.amazon.com/3-16-Bible-Texts-
Illuminated/dp/089579...](http://www.amazon.com/3-16-Bible-Texts-
Illuminated/dp/0895792524)

~~~
Dewie3
A white American being Christian is so common that I wonder why the original
poster felt that this was worth emphasizing.

~~~
tokenrove
As Knuth himself acknowledged in "Things a Computer Scientist Rarely Talks
About", it's rare among CS researchers.

------
laichzeit0
Not meant to be insulting or disparaging but I'm curious: Does Knuth have some
form of highly functional autism or related? His body language is very weird
to me. Staring at the floor a lot, seems to be lost in thought, etc.?

~~~
olau
If you find yourself starting a sentence with an excuse, it's a good sign you
are on the wrong side of polite behaviour. He's 77 years old.

~~~
laichzeit0
I didn't start with an excuse, I qualified my question in such a way that I
had hoped these type of responses wouldn't follow.

